

Why is my adwords bounce rate almost 100% - ptjackson

www.ServiceVines.com<p>The google ads are targeted to people looking for landscaping or lawn care bids.   My normal bounce rate is around 40%<p>Is it the design?  Suggestions welcome
======
creativeone
Landing page relevance. It looks great, but its not obviously relevant. If one
of the keywords you are bidding on is: lawn care bids, for example, then you
should display that phrase somewhere in the middle of the site, instead of :
"Companies want your business Let them compete for it " Say: "Get cheap lawn
care bids. Complete your landscaping for less! Post a job now to get the
lowest priced bids in town from professionals."

------
paulhauggis
It might be the keywords you are bidding on.

